# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Klaplong?

## lunae

Vorige week had ik na gewoon een namiddag buiten te zitten ineens steken in mijn ribben, kreeg ineens weinig lucht en ik kromp echt ineen van de pijn. niet ge-aarzeld en direct naar mijn huisarts gegaan, die was ook lichtjes in paniek en stuurde me direct door voor fotos, zij dacht dat ik een klaplong had. Nu het was niet zo, mijn ribbenvlies is gescheurd.

Nu vraag ik me af, kan je gewoon zomaar een klaplong krijgen? Ze vertelde me dat ribbenvlies scheuren makkelijker voorkomt bij magere mensen. Is dat zo? Ik vond het allemaal een beetje raar klinken..

----------


## Marleen

Ik heb begrepen dat een klaplong ook vooral voorkomt bij mensen die vrij lang zijn. Het kan dan ook terugkomen. Ik dacht dat je aan een klaplong geopereerd kunt worden.

Hoe gaat het nu met je?

----------


## lunae

Mijn broer heeft dat een paar jaar terug gehad, hij is 2m04 en vrij mager en ja die is eraan geoppereerd, nu ik ben eigenlijk ook vrij lang maar gelukkig was het gewoon ribbenvlies gescheurd, ook vrij pijnlijk vergelijkbaar met gekneusde ribben, gelukkig is het niet meer terug gekomen. Huisarts denkt dat het kan zijn van lang verkouden te zijn.. dus ja nu wacht ik ook niet meer te lang, want dat wil ik niet meer meemaken!

----------

